# What happens when you light a fart with a match?



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes Shellie, this ones for you :r

4lbs of fury - 0307 1790 0000 6029 6071


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

So did you fart or did Shellie?

Either way it is gonna be bad for her.:gn


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> So did you fart or did Shellie?
> 
> Either way it is gonna be bad for her.:gn


I'll let her answer that one :r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Uh Oh!! A hello Kitty bomb??


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

WTH!! After talking myself out of a ticket!!! I thought I was doing pretty good!!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

And it landed  :mn

Label/Receipt Number: 0307 1790 0000 6029 6071
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 1:18 PM on August 2, 2008 in ETHRIDGE, TN 38456.


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Honestly, I'm blown away(no, Jordan it's not from gas either harhar!!)!!! Jordan has quickly become one of the many real good friends I have the honor of speaking to in chat! Mike and I appreciate all our silliness in chat.. Jordan and Ashley, I am humbled and honored that you would think I'm worthy of a bomb.. I still believe there are many more people that deserve the attention more. Thanks for the wonderful gifts!!
Shellie


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

Daaaaaaamn. Gotta love the hello kitty shawag :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice one Jordan :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I was right - A Hello Kitty Bomb!!

Nice!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

NO WAY

I love the Limitada Release Hello Kitty Siglo II Tubos.
I hear they are very rare and are not in production anymore. 

I hear many are still combing the planet in search of.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

I was half expecting that you would have been sent a HK "massager". LOL


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

MNWanger said:


> I was half expecting that you would have been sent a HK "massager". LOL


I may be mean, but I don't stoop to renton's level 

Not yet anyway....


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey man, It's fun down here :tu


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Awwww, you gurlz.


----------

